# NANJING | Projects & Construction



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

Simply f****** amazing, specially the Nanjing International Center as i've already said.


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

The SOM Greenland Square - I remember seeing similiar designs being proposed several times. Are they building several similiar buildings around the world, or is SOM pushing the same design to several cities and seeing who'll take it?


----------



## nano2192 (May 7, 2006)

Impresive desings!!!i love all that projects!!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Nanjing 5th supertall launched!

Jinling Fuguang, 110 floors, 508m


----------



## colemonkee (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow. Those look like massive floor plates. Interesting and unique design.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

gigantic tower, crazy design. is it added to Emporis?


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Nanjing 5th supertall launched!
> 
> Jinling Fuguang, 110 floors, 508m



this is cool.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I think that is one of my 5 favourite designs I have ever seen for a supertall project. When I see any render, I always try to think something that improved it, but this one is just perfect. I love it!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

is it approved?

any more information? architect, developer?

i really like this one, it looks kinda fat but still, the facade details and roof feature are stunning.

so many developers pushing into 500m now.. but only one goes significantly beyond this point so far.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

It's supposed to look like a hand, right?
I can not decide if I like it or not. Very unique though!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Nanjing is a really amazing city due to a big list of really good projects! kay:

That Jinling Fuguang tower project looks really, really interesting, anybody with more information and renderings about the project?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

I ony found that render and this capture from a local newspaper, but I don't speak Chinese, so I can't tell you anything else. 










I hope it is approved. I really really love it. This tower would be Nanjing's 5th supertall, just incredible. Several Chinese cities are catching up with Shanghai in supertall projects, I just can't believe it :O


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

z0rg said:


> I ony found that render and this capture from a local newspaper, but I don't speak Chinese, so I can't tell you anything else.
> 
> http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/7691/cimg3889klggcwtellaklo4.jpg
> 
> I hope it is approved. I really really love it. This tower would be Nanjing's 5th supertall, just incredible. Several Chinese cities are catching up with Shanghai in supertall projects, I just can't believe it :O


Yeah, i think this building looks really amazing too, but i would really like to see more renderings before i make my final opinion about it! 

Any idea who is the architect?

Keep looking for info z0rg, your doing great!


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

^^
The newspaper didn't mention the name of architect. Oh, god, it seems Nanjing will have the tallest building in asia, seven meters taller than Taibei 101, more than 20 stories than Jinmao. Interesting , the real estate developer based on Shanghai used the design, The Hand of Peace to bless Nanjing in peace forever, to remember those Nanjingers died of the second World War.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

According to the Chinese newspaper provided by z0rg, it's still in the process of assessment by experts (evaluating architecture, geology, surrounding integration, etc.) which will take more than two months. We still need to wait for the final approval. But its height is 518m (according to the newspaper). I am wondering if the slender base is strong enough to support the bulkier waist.


----------



## delores (Dec 20, 2005)

wow another ugly chinese city..I love the way the images of these skyscrapers make the surroundings look great..its far from the truth.


----------



## Joel que (Sep 27, 2005)

the building look unstable and ugly.Van der Meis said that any design for high rise should be keep as simple as possible.


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

delores said:


> wow another ugly chinese city..I love the way the images of these skyscrapers make the surroundings look great..its far from the truth.


idiot :hahaha:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Do anyone know if this building is supposed to resemble a hand? I think it looks like one. 

delores,
**** off, will ya.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

It is obviously a hand! Look at the "fingers" height and look at yours.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

this tower looks like more than 400m


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=742


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

^ Wow, quite futuristic :applause:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Simple shape, exellent facade, i love it! 

That Jinling Fuguang is amazing too, and 518m tall will make it really amazing!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Huge update here!

City Models

























































































































Nanjing Today










Nanjing CBD 2009










































































































































































More single projects

International Plaza









A Better render of Deji Plaza, 73f, 315m









250m, 60f

















248m, 60f









240m









238m









218m









210m









200m









200m

















200m









More images of Shimao Riviera New City: 2x50 floors, 7x40f, 4x30f, 4x24f 

















































195m









189m









186m









182m









168m









155m









150m









150m









60m









Changta Center, almost finished









Recenlty finished









Recenlty finished

















Recenlty finished









Others

















































































































































Subway planned lines


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Nanjing have some really spectacular project going on, thanks for posting z0rg! :cheers:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Wonderful update, z0rg.
Looks like Nanjing is going to have a lot of 200-250m+ buildings in the future, more than Shanghai even?!
And the metro map is just satisfying.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wow, didnt know nanjing already looks like a really huge skyscraper city, the new projects will make nanjings cbd even more define with some really tall scrapers, i think the metro map only cover the centre part of nanjing, it needs to be alot bigger


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Pukou new district


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

bloody hell, wow.....


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Proposals for new Pukou district:

1.



















2.



















3.



















4.


----------



## RSG (Jul 7, 2006)

*Shimao Riviera New Town*, huge residential project u/c, 12 towers over 40 floors, the tallest one must be close to 60 floors.











crossbowman said:


> This one looks awesome! :cheers:


I totally agree. I would love to work on this or be associated with it's construction.


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

This is how the chinese cities expand, maybe double the size of the city within afew years, n the city planning is gorgeous


----------



## Surumi (Oct 26, 2006)

Shimao Riviera New Town is amazing. What I like is that the chinese left enough space between the buildings for greenery and ponds / small lakes.
It's not so stuffed and dense.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Central International Plaza, 189m, 50 floors


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More renders of Pukou new CBD


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wjfox2002 said:


> http://www.skyscrapernews.com/news.php?ref=742


any news about that project?


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Tongxi Nanjing International Plaza, 48f


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

z0rg said:


> Tongxi Nanjing International Plaza, 48f


this building is really nice looking, but a bit too short


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ Skyscrapers are never tall enough


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

does any city in china not have a room size model of itself in 5o years?


----------



## Bandit (Dec 6, 2006)

I love these models but I think 50 years is too far ahead to forecast. A lot of things can happen.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

z0rg said:


> ^^ Skyscrapers are never tall enough


absolutely right :lol:


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Great findings, zOrg! I really appreciate ur efforts in keeping SSC up to date with China's ongoing construcion boom. With all those projects in Beijing, Guangzhou, Nanjing, Chongqing, Wuhan and Tianjin completed (not to speak of the "traditional" skyscrapercites HK, SH and SZ), China will really be the ultimate skyscraper mekka.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

New biggie proposal, no further info









More renders of Jinao Tower


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

impressive kay:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

166m


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh my goodness, it's the return of Le Corbusier!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Unbelievable. :nuts: I just don't know what to say!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Marriott International Center Apartments, 210m, 50f


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Last version of Nanjing Deji Tower phase II, 260m and 50 floors









What a pity they rejected the 315m version 


Another cute project


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

kwwlll!! 
all Chinese cities are boooooming..


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Updates of Xinjiekou area. Landsea Intl Plaza is growing so fast!


----------



## booboomoneta (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew said:


> Oh my goodness, it's the return of Le Corbusier!


Totaly,
but with trees
:lol: 

^^


----------



## great184 (Oct 7, 2005)

Landsea Intl Plaza is just stunning


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Marriott International Center Apartments, 210m, 50f


WTF is with that little thing at the top!!!???? It's hideous, the building would almost look perfect without. Who's the goddamn architect???!!!


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

Yes, when will China get over this terrible emphasis of kitsch in architecture?


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Latest photos of Nanjing City:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

More updates









^^ Which projects are these?


----------

